# Toronto?



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone know what the members of Toronto are doing now? Man, we loved that band! Holly Woods and Sheron Alton were like chocolate cake with butter pecan ice cream, two of my favourite things. Anyways, just wondering if there are any fans around who know if they are still performing? 

Regards


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Sheron Alton co-wrote at least 2 tunes for Heart. That I know. _What About Love_ being one of them.

Here's a bit of history: Canadian Bands.com - Toronto


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Ditto! I've added Your Daddy Don't Know to our set list. Loved that band!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

You mean like this guy?

Biography | Frank D'Angelo

Shawn


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Not sure where Brian Allen has got to but, he was at the old Attic records after Toronto. He became head of A&R and a producer. I'm not sure of all of his productions but I do know he produced Alex Machin (Foot In Coldwater) in a band called Champion.
I talked to Sheron a few years ago at a guitar show. I know she is living in the Stouffville area. 
Brian and Sheron were friends and neighbour's of mine back in the eighties. I remember when What About Love was released by Heart. Sheron came running over with a copy saying "Pete, Nancy coped my solo from the demo!!!!" She was very excited (understandably).
Barry Connors was the drummer on the Get it On Credit and Girls Night Out albums. Barry is a good pal and we play together every once in a while. He's living out in Cambridge. 
As for the others, I know Holly and Barry were close to doing a Toronto-type band to do the concert club circuit last summer but it never got off the ground. And the other guys.......couldn't tell you.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

For questions like this ..... this is my friend .......

CANOE -- JAM! Music - Pop Encyclopedia - Toronto


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd buy tickets to see them again! Seems to be the trend, all the great bands from days gone by touring again. If any of you Toronto members are out there, come out west, we'd welcome you with open beers, uh.. arms.

Regards


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

avalancheMM said:


> I'd buy tickets to see them again! Seems to be the trend, all the great bands from days gone by touring again. If any of you Toronto members are out there, come out west, we'd welcome you with open beers, uh.. arms.
> 
> Regards


Hmm I still have both Get it on Credit and Girl's night out, they are currently residing at the cottage where we have a turntable. Must remember to bring some 3D glasses to have a look at the cover of Girls night out. memeber that?


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, I'm afraid I do. Yikes.

Regards


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

avalancheMM said:


> Yeah, I'm afraid I do. Yikes.
> 
> Regards



Yep, we getting old.


----------

